# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  4 rats nus mâles - Association Les Aristopoils

## Les Aristopoils

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Spooky, Holio, Sprou
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 22 - Côtes-d'Armor
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* lesaristopoils.nacs@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 20 




 Un particulier a abandonné des rats nus car il a été dépassé par les portées.

L'association Les Aristopoils en a récupéré 4 dont 3 nous ont déjà rejoint en FA. Le petit dernier ne devrait plus tarder.

Ils sont tous curieux et non mordeurs. 
Ils devront être adoptés idéalement par deux, sinon ils peuvent rejoindre un groupe déjà constitué.

Après observation dans la FA des affinités entre eux se dessineront peut être et nous serons à même de proposer deux groupes de deux.

Le tarif est de 20 euros par rat.

Voici quelques photos individuelles :

Holio reste le plus peureux des 3 :




Spooky est le plus petit des 3 :








Et enfin Sprout :









N'hésitez pas à nous contacter pour avoir plus de renseignements. Et les photos du 4e seront ajoutés très prochainement.

----------


## Les Aristopoils

Stitch a donc rejoint sa famille d'accueil un peu plus tard que les autres. Il a intégré le groupe sans soucis. Il est très gentil et sociable. Voici ce qu'en dit sa famille d'accueil : Ce ratou est un amour qui ne fait que réclamer des câlins et des bisous,  il aime renifler le visage et se caler dans la paume de la main pour  dormir ou faire sa toilette, il adore les capuches et les cheveux longs  parce qu’il peut farfouiller dedans ! Il est vraiment top, encore un peu  timide comme ses frères mais adorable ! Il a juste besoin d’un peu de  temps pour connaître son humain et voir qu’il ne lui veut pas de mal,  mais c’est bien normal !

Quelques photos du loulou :






Comme précisé dans l'annonce initiale, ils sont adoptables idéalement deux par deux sinon à défaut pour au moins intégrer un groupe de rats.

----------


## bab

.


> Sprout se fait un petit goûter du dimanche tranquillou en attendant dêtre adopté !Et vous? Dimanche repos aussi? 
> 
> Nhésitez pas à nous contacter 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voici une petite photo de la bande:holio/Stitch/Spooky/Sprout!
> 
> ...


.

----------


## Les Aristopoils

ils cherchent toujours une famille.

----------


## bab

> []Sprout le nudiste a fait la rencontre de Capucine aujourd'hui !  
> 
> On peut dire que la demoiselle n'a pas sa langue dans sa poche! 
> 
> Bienvenue à Capucine et à sa "maman" que l'on remercie énormément au passage de mettre son talent à profit pour Les Aristopoils ! 
> 
> Sprout et ses frères sont toujours À L'ADOPTION ! 
> 
> Tous nos protégés sont adoptables en Bretagne et départements limitrophes


.

----------

